# What to do with worn out blue jeans.



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I have just come across some old worn, or torn, no longer wearable, blue jeans, and am sure someone could help me figure out what to do with them. Don't remember why I saved them in the first place. But before I throw them out, I was wondering if you all might have some ideas of how I might find another use for them. 

Thank you in advance...


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

If they are all cotton the non-worn parts can be sewed together for pot holders. Somewhere I saw where they were cut into strips and crocheted into rugs too


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

I've seen them made into purses which look really terrific.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I cut the legs off, sew across the bottom then use the double sewn inseam to make a handle. Makes a fabulous knitting bag.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

You can also make quilts with them -- very serviceable -- they wear like iron. Not particularly easy to handle when making up, but great blankets or throws.


----------



## chrissyh (Jun 8, 2011)

I made g/daughter a shoulder bag and she loved it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm saving old jeans to make this

http://www.keepnuinstitchesquilting.com/no-quilting-required-quilt-wow-denim-circles-into-a-unique-rag-quilt/


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Nussa said:


> I have just come across some old worn, or torn, no longer wearable, blue jeans, and am sure someone could help me figure out what to do with them. Don't remember why I saved them in the first place. But before I throw them out, I was wondering if you all might have some ideas of how I might find another use for them.
> 
> Thank you in advance...


Old, worn and torn - you have the latest fashion item!!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Look on Pinterest.


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

http://www.livemaster.ru/topic/1941575-25-super-idej-dlya-vtoroj-zhizni-dzhinsov

The link shows a wonderful array of items from old blue jeans


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

DH and I were shopping yesterday and looking at pants for him. Found a pair of Levi 501 jeans in his size. He was going to try them on but they had raggedy holes in both knees. I think they cost more with the holes in them. So you could prolly sell them and get more money for yarn????????


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

janetec said:


> http://www.livemaster.ru/topic/1941575-25-super-idej-dlya-vtoroj-zhizni-dzhinsov
> 
> The link shows a wonderful array of items from old blue jeans


Wow! Endless creativity!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

sorry I have never owned any jeans,


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Foolish me, I've thrown them away. MY bad. I wish I'd re-purposed. Love all the suggestions.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Also, I think it was here on KP that I saw the wonderful Idea of making gift pillows out of them then putting a gift card in the pocket and a scarf through the belt loops. Try searching "other crafts." I believe it was in reference to off-to-college gifts.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

On my to-do list is using old jeans for a knitting bag as mentioned above. I met a neighbor at our community July 4th event and she was selling jeans bags made from children's through massive sizes. I had my eye on one made from a massive pair of jeans but by the time I got back to her table, it was gone. As a matter of fact, ALL of her jeans bags were sold $15-50 price range. She was the only sold out vendor!


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I've cut them up to make rags quilts. they are great to keep in the car, use as a picnic quilt etc.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

My daughter makes hats, but quilts, hand bags, knitting bags. You can cut the bottom of the legs off and sew one end and make a strap with some of the other fabric and make nice knit, crochet or craft bags, mighty cheap, but awesome.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Look on pinterest , there are just so many beautiful ideas. I also have saved lots of beautiful quilt pictures all made from old bluejeans. I type in art quilts to find these. They are just beautiful. Let us know what you do. I'm saving a pile of them and hope to use them but haven't yet.


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

janetec said:


> http://www.livemaster.ru/topic/1941575-25-super-idej-dlya-vtoroj-zhizni-dzhinsov
> 
> The link shows a wonderful array of items from old blue jeans


Can't imagine anyone giving you more options than these! Wonderful link!

Personally, I am saving mine for bags - knitting projects or a new shoulder bag-purse, or maybe something that would work for either!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I just saw an old pair of jeans cut down to make a little dress for a cabbage patch type handmade doll. It looked adorable.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Old, worn and torn - you have the latest fashion item!!


Yes I would bettyirene, but lucky for me, and a bit of hard work, I have lost weight and they no longer fit... :sm02:

They aren't name brand or anything, so don't think anyone else would want them either.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

WOW!!! Just WOW!!! I can not believe all the things that can be done with old blue jeans. I love the quilt ideas, but am not very skilled at sewing. I can sew a seam, not straight, but that's about it...lol. I do have a SIL who is a wiz with the sewing machine. I wonder if she would like to try making a quilt with them. I believe I could sew a purse. 

Thank you all soooo much for the ideas. By the way...DH will be thrilled to hear I'm actually finding a use for them, and we will now have a little more storage room... :sm24:

Edited due to my poor spelling... :sm03:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

no1girl - I am the same as you - yes it's true, I have never worn a pair of jeans or anything denim - for some reason it just does not appeal to me at all.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Go to Search and put in "Vintage jeans cushion".


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I made my son a knotted quilt out of his old jeans and tees when he went off to college. Tough, indestructible and warm.


----------



## Maryannes (Mar 10, 2016)

janetec said:


> http://www.livemaster.ru/topic/1941575-25-super-idej-dlya-vtoroj-zhizni-dzhinsov
> 
> The link shows a wonderful array of items from old blue jeans


Great site! I like the balcony planters the best!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

My favorite purse is made from a favorite pair of jeans. Also a quilt like Bonnie showed. This is how the back side looks. 
I'll try to add pictures. 

Robin


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

On half price or 99¢ day at Goodwill I search for infant and toddler jeans and pants with fancy legs and hems... there are tons of them. One leg becomes a prehemed skirt for an AG dolls (just need elastic hair band for waist), the other a dress for the doll. A plain jumper is simple but you can use the rest of the other leg for sleeves. Baby jeans also make great small purses.
Adult jean legs also make good bag holders. Cut about 18" , lower edge hem around hair tie, upper edge hem over hanging cord. Use to tame all those plastic bags from the store we still get.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

How fashions go round and round! When I was a teenager, it was the height of fashion to have something made of old blue jeans!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

They make wonderful braided rugs.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I cut off the legs and have great jean shorts for the summer.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Just joined some ladies at church for a "cutting party" for Sole Hope. Organization provided patterns, we cut out from old jeans, will be sent to tailors in Uganda who will assemble shoes and be paid a fair market price, shoes go to children with jigger infestations in their feet. Strongly recommend you check them out on solehope.org. Warning, the video of insect eggs being dug out of children's feed was almost more than I could stomach. My description here is brief, much more info available on line. Please consider this project.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bags or aprons


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

janetec said:


> http://www.livemaster.ru/topic/1941575-25-super-idej-dlya-vtoroj-zhizni-dzhinsov
> 
> The link shows a wonderful array of items from old blue jeans


I've made a quilt, purses and a roll-up picnic silverware holder from jeans but nothing like the things shown on the website above. Talk about creativity. Thanks for some ideas. jberg


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm saving old jeans to make this
> 
> http://www.keepnuinstitchesquilting.com/no-quilting-required-quilt-wow-denim-circles-into-a-unique-rag-quilt/


I'm also saving for this - great minds!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Google that subject. There are so many ideas out there and also books on bags, purses etc etc. I made two plain jackets out of jeans and corduroy pants that my kids grew out of. I cut squares out of the jeans and they were all of different shades and worn knees, sewed the squares together like you do when making a quilt then laid the jacket pattern on top and cut it out then continued putting it together and made a flannel lining. Did the same with the colored corduroy jeans except made a poinsettia for the back as decorations. There are so many ideas out there. There is also a site called "Makery" and they have many ideas of things you can make with jeans. They had a contest all summer that you could join with a pattern, from old jeans, you had put together. The site is full of ideas of things you can make from old clothes, very interesting.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I refer to this blog where you can make xmas stockins:
http://nebraskaviews.blogspot.com


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Cut the legs off, sew up the bottom, use some of the fabrics to make straps, attach to waist, and voila, you have a tote bag with pockets. You might Google for details on how to do this.


----------



## Joan J (Oct 17, 2016)

Jean legs make great gift (wine) bags. Cut jeans below the knees, turn inside out & sew across cut edge. The hemmed jean edge makes a perfect bag top. Bag ties can be made from shoe strings, cut jean or other fabrics, lace or other trims, yarns, leather/suede strips - go wild/be creative. Appliques can be added (hearts are really cute).


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I have made quilts from them. Use only the good parts, even the pockets can be cut out and used. Cut into squares, backed with flannel squares, sewn together, edges left exposed, they will make a good picnic quilt to sit on, or a table cover for a wood picnic table. They are heavy and warm, a very casual and useful quilt. No need to bind, just double sew 1/4 inch in. You can look on Pinterest for ideas on how that would look.

Dot


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I enjoy making teddy bears our of grandpa's worn jeans. They are real cute.


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a rag quilt I made some years back. Looks like it's time to wash. Sorry about 3 pictures, not sure how to remove extras.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I had my kid's old jeans made into woven rugs for them. The lady has a rug loom and only charged nineteen cents per inch. They love the rugs and wonder why I kept their old jeans.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

My mother would cut them up into squares...all different shades...and then sew them up for dresses, etc. for my daughters.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Potholders from the pockets.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

There is much information out there on the web. If you look it up you will have more ideas then jeans to use for them.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I save my jeans to patch up my husbands jeans. He works outside on the farm, so he is always needing patches. You can cut the jeans up into 4-5" squares and make a quilt.


----------



## KnitWit73 (Aug 12, 2011)

My son, while in the high school jazz band, used the bottom of one leg of an old pair of jeans to make a pull string bag to hold the mutes for his trumpet. DH was upset because his son was using the sewing machine! (DH believed sewing was just for women and not a manly occupation.) I reminded him that I sew, his Nonnie sews, his great uncles were upholsters AND the football player J. Greer did needlepoint! (I may have the incorrect name of the football player, but I know the player was quite manly!)


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i made quilts, handbags, potholders,coasters and a bathroom rug.have fun with it.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

beaz said:


> I refer to this blog where you can make xmas stockins:
> http://nebraskaviews.blogspot.com


I didn't see a Christmas stocking on that site but I made one several years ago. I used a plaid cotton for the lining.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I have made hot pads for my kitchen. The fabric holds up well to repeated washings. I used one of insulations sold at the fabric stores.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Is that a pot holder that you can stick your hand into?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Is that a pot holder that you can stick your hand into?


Yes, you can stick your hand in.

I had some batik cotton remnants so I made a pocket for your hand and the bias edging from it. My sister wants some too. Elizabeth


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

I make rag quilts for grandsons when they turn 16............


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

I make rag quilts when a grandson turns 16....


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

I make quilts. The ones I made for my sons over 30 years ago still show no sign of aging or needing retirement. Very durable fabric even when no longer serviceable as pants. I carefully took them apart with seam rippers until I got two flat pieces. I even used the pocket parts of the jeans to make rectangle pieces. They thought it was so cool to have pockets sewn into the quilt (they used them to hide "treasures". All of the pant was used. Worn areas were mended with contrasting cotton on the backside so that even that every inch of pant was serviceable. I'm currently collecting husband's old jeans to strip and braid a rug.


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

This link is too interesting, I'm saving it for some of these projects.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Blue jean quilts have another feature, they don't collect leaves or sand etc. on a picnic, easily shook out!


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm saving old jeans to make this
> 
> http://www.keepnuinstitchesquilting.com/no-quilting-required-quilt-wow-denim-circles-into-a-unique-rag-quilt/


 Bonnie, thank you for this link. I am wanting to make a table runner with this design. I also love all the tips. I love recycling old jeans. I have more saved than I will ever use. I just finished a cross body bag because I don't like to carry a purse since they are so easy to lay down when shopping and I'm afraid I woul go off and forget it.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

janetec said:


> http://www.livemaster.ru/topic/1941575-25-super-idej-dlya-vtoroj-zhizni-dzhinsov
> 
> The link shows a wonderful array of items from old blue jeans


Janet thank you for this link. Lots of great ideas, now if i just had 24 more hours in a day......


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

double post sorry.


----------

